# Is this LED lighting enough for planted tank?



## LWTBP (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,
I am curious if this product is enough for plants in an 8.26 litre tank? I have tried having some plants in my betta tank unsucessfully so far. I did a lot of reading on keeping aquatic plants and their advantages but wasn't able/willing to spend a lot or even find all the fancy kind of substrate, lighting equipment, etc.

My father brought two water lettuce a week and half back so I thought they would do well since they are known to spread out very quickly in fish tanks. But I see that 40% of their leaves have melted away.

I don't have any lighting for the tank. It's open top (with a thermocol sheet as the lid, but not necessary as the water is a couple inches away from the top). I do around 40% water changes every 2/3 days. I feed 4 Hikari pellets over three sessions everyday.

The tank only house one male betta - Ginger. 

Power Saver3 Watt LED Flood Light 220v


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it should be ok for low light plants. I dont fid the 10000ks as good as the 6500ks. but it will work. lol


----------



## LWTBP (Feb 22, 2013)

aokashi said:


> it should be ok for low light plants. I dont fid the 10000ks as good as the 6500ks. but it will work. lol


Thanks. Just wondering, is there a chance of these water lettuces adapting to the NO aquarium lighting and just surviving on the sunlight (un-direct) that comes from the windows and then the room lighting in the evenings?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if they're the big water lettuces they wont survive too well. keepthem outside. but you tanks is equiped for lowlight plants.


----------



## LWTBP (Feb 22, 2013)

aokashi said:


> if they're the big water lettuces they wont survive too well. keepthem outside. but you tanks is equiped for lowlight plants.


Thanks again. So by lowlight you mean I don't need to invest in getting a roof/top with lights for my tank yet? If so any suggestions for popular plants?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hmm low light plants...
anubias
Java fern
Java moss
Water wisteria
Elodea
Guppy grass
saggitaria
water sprite
crypts....


----------



## LWTBP (Feb 22, 2013)

aokashi said:


> hmm low light plants...
> anubias
> Java fern
> Java moss
> ...


Thank you so much for you help aokashi.  So I just have to find these plants for now and not worry about extra lights!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

with everything except for the saggitaria and crypts . I sugges you float them until you can see ealthy active growth. floating allows te plant to be closer to the light and adjust better to the new water


----------



## LWTBP (Feb 22, 2013)

aokashi said:


> with everything except for the saggitaria and crypts . I sugges you float them until you can see ealthy active growth. floating allows te plant to be closer to the light and adjust better to the new water


Thanks again aokashi. I saw a few pics of your 1 and 2 gallon tanks and must say they look beautiful. Mine amounts to 2.1 gallon I think.

I just took out the water lettuce and discarded them because the tank was a mess with all powdery and ash-like substance of the leaves floating around. I am doing a 50% water change now to get rid of the dirt.

What I have decided after two failed attempts at planting (previous one was something like 'dwarf bacopa') is to go and get a top with light holders ordered today for my custom size tank (8in x 10.5in x height of 9in). I will set up the lights and then go shopping for another couple bunch of plants. This time not floating ones like a water lettuce because PWC and feeding become a pain with less surface area.

My substrate is 'white sand' that's made of marble powder I think. Would that do for your suggested plants if I leave it untouched and let fish waste collect in it to some extent?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

for now just float your plants and see how they do floating. if they do well... plant them. stem by stem. do not plant in bunches. some plants will even root when floating. 

what happened to the water lettuce? i would recommend to try other floaters but after the other plants survive. what kind of water do you use?


----------



## LWTBP (Feb 22, 2013)

I use tap water that's added with conditioner for 25mins and then introduced to the tank. I don't have any water testing kit.

I just returned from the aquarium shop after placing an order for a tank lid. I will be purchasing a Phillips daylight 12W lamp (those spiral shaped ones). The guy suggested I purchase 1KG of river sand (brown) which should be enough for my tank size. I am planning on keeping my current marble powder sand as well but in the front of the tank without letting it go to waste. I will use a cardboard as a divider between the river sand (in the rear) and marble powder.

I might have to spend on buying tongs for planting or could I use my hands?

If I should just float whatever plants I buy how long should I float them? How long until I know a plant is going downhill?


----------

